# GP referal for IVF? (not on the NHS)



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

After careful deliberations and several failed relationships, (with uncountable tears) I have chosen to go at it alone, Egg Sharing with donor sperm. 

When I phoned Ninewells they wanted a GP referral for an appointment, and this just seemed strange since am not using the NHS, and I could get the notes myself. The women I spoke with was very abrupt, and it's really put me off that clinic. On there website it said to phone a number and be sent an information pack.

You would expect people who work within certain fields to be more polite and friendly,,, Sound I can again, or did anyone get a GP referral??

Thanks x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,
sorry to hear you didn't have a more helpful response   
I didn't require a GP referral for private tx in London but I guess all clinics are different? Ninewells is Scotland right? Might be different there...hopefully some of our Scottish singlies will be along soon to offer their thoughts
best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Bubbles, if you are getting a negative feel about the clinic already, vote with your feet.  IVF is an emotional thing in its own right and you won't need additional stress.  In England you don't need a GP referral but like Suity says, it may be different north of the border.  Good luck lovely, and keep your head up.  


A-Mx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Not wishing to correct other posters but two of the clinics I looked at wouldnt accept me without GP referral - can get a simple unaddressed lettewr to copty if ask though may charge. 
In end I went to a clinic without referrals needed - in England. 

Good luck.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had consultations and treatment privately at 8 clinics in uk and abroad and have never been asked for a gp referral, also they ask for your Gp details but ask permission if you want letters copied to the Gp- but I didn't mind the Gp knowing.


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for your responses, I have made an appointment with my GP to get referred. Just thought it was really unusual. 

Called the one in Glasgow, and they wanted to book me an appointment there and then, but did originally think its a bit strange, maybe they need confirmation that i require. IVF, 

Ifs so hard to know what to base the clinic on, success rates, good reviews from forms, how far away it is from your home, the staff. 

Onwards and Upwards i guess x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd not pay too much attention to success rates tbh - they're just an average and don't really mean anything for you as an individual. Some clinics have good rates but tend to only take 'easy' cases, other clinics specialise in tougher cases and their success rates will be correspondingly lower 
definitely find one easy to get to from home/work - you will need to go to regular appointments and probably be kept waiting etc, and sometimes need to go at relatively short notice - so the easier the logistics the better
and one where you feel comfortable with the staff. ask how often you see the consultant/doctor and how closely involved they will be (many clinics do all day to day communication via the nurses and this can be frustrating when you want a doctor to give their opinion/advice)
definitely worth posting on the Scotland board on here to see if people have any views on your local clinics - always good to take personal reviews into account whilst remembering that everyone has their own criteria and the perfect clinic for one person, may not be so for the next!
good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Very odd to be asked for GP referral as an egg sharer. Is have thought they'd be happy to meet you!? Best of luck x


----------

